# نصائح من نيافه الأنبا بولا = منقولــ =



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

الأنبا بولا: اللي هيدور على الجمال هيلاقي "وحدة تطلع عنيه".




أوضح الأنبا بولا خلال برنامج بيت على الصخر المقدم عبر فضائية "سي.تي.في"

 أن الإنسان الذي يبحث فقط عن جمال الشكل أو المظهر فمصيره يجد جميلة "تطلع عينيه".
وكان ذلك ردًا على سؤال وُجه إليه وكان يقول أن (شابًا قام بخطبة فتاة ولكنها متوسطة الجمال وكان هذا الموضوع يؤزمه كثيرًا ويخاف بسبب عدم جمالها أن يندم بعد الزواج على الرغم من أن هذه البنت طيبة القلب وحنونة وتحبه)!!
ولكن الأنبا بولا أوضح أن الكتاب المقدس يحث الإنسان على البحث عن جمال القلب والصفات وأن تكون المرأة نقية القلب، وأكد ايضًا أن جمال القلب أهم بكثير من جمال الشكل


وأشار إلى أن الشاب إن لم يشعر بأنه تغاضى تمامًا عن مسالة الشكل فليترك الفتاة لأنه سيُتعبها كثيرًا ومن مصلحة البنت أن يتركها هذا الشاب.
كما قدم نصيحة لهذا الشاب وهو أن يحاول يفكر بإسلوب روحي ويخرج مسألة الجمال من ذهنه موضحًا أن الجمال فيما بعد سيتعود عليه الشخص ولكنه لن يستطيع التعود على الصفات السيئة.


وعلى الجانب الآخر أوضح الأنبا بولا أن الأم التي تبحث لإبنها عن عروسة جميلة فهي بذلك تتعس ابنها، مؤكدًا أنه يجب على الأمهات أن تنصح أولادها بالإرتباط بفتاة قريبة من ربنا وتعرف جيدًا أن تحافظ على ابنها وتربي أولاده بطريقة سليمة.
كما أوضح الأنبا بولا أن التاخير في مسالة اعطاء تصاريح للزواج تكون دائمًا بسبب تأخير في اجراءات التقاضي أو أن تكون الأدلة المقدمة للمجلس غير كافية أو غير مقنعة.


كما حذر الأنبا بولا في ذلك أن يقدم الأب الكاهن شهادته نقلاً عن شخص، كما صرح أيضًا أنه في أمور كثيرة تتدخل المشاعر للأب الكاهن وينحاز لمن يقوم بالإعتراف عنده.
وأشار ايضًا الأنبا بولا أن الفارق الكبير للسن بين الرجل والمرأة يسبب العديد من المشاكل ولكن اذا تم الزواج بالفعل فيجب على الرجل أخذ عدة اعتبارات في ذهنه حتى يستمر البيت سعيدًا وهي:
"أن يكون للمرأة حرية في ابداء رأيها ويأخذ الرجل برأيها ولا يشعرها دائمًا بأنه هو الأكبر منها وهي صغيرة لا تستطيع أن تقيم الأمور، وذلك إلى جانب اظهار مشاعر الحب لها نظرًا لسنها"، وأكد الأنبا بولا أن هذا سيؤول لبيت ناجح في النهاية.
وأشار أخيرًا الأنبا بولا إلى أنه يرفض تمامًا تقليل المشاعر وأنه يتحفظ على أسلوب التعبير عن المشاعر الذي يختلف من مكان لآخر.



------------------------------





الانبا بولا: إكليل الزواج يعتبر بداية لأكاليل سماوية





خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" ناقش الأنبا بولا موضوع طقس سر الزيجة، وأكد على أن الحياة تبدأ بالعمل الإلهي في سر الزواج ولذلك يجب أن يكون هناك تجاوب بين الطرفين حتى يتم العمل الالهي.

وأوضح "الأنبا بولا" إلى أن عبارة سر الزواج أطلق عليها سرًا لأنه عمل خفي غير منظور لله، ولكن من خلال الأب الكاهن تظهر يد الله لتتمم هذا العمل المقدس؛ أي انه عمل إلهي غير منظور.


وبالنسبة لكلمة (إكليل) أشار "الأنبا بولا" أنه يفضلها عن كلمة (فرح) لأن الكنيسة هى التي أطلقت إسم إكليل، كما أكد على أن سر الزواج هو السر الوحيد الذي تستخدم فيه الأكاليل وقد ينظر إلى إستخدام الأكاليل من زاويتين :
الزاوية الأولى : يعتبر الإكليل مكافئة للعروسين عن ماضيهم، حيث أنهم حافظوا على أنفسهم وإرتبطوا بالشكل الذي يتوافق مع تعاليم الله والكتاب المقدس.
أما بالنسبة للزاوية الأخرى فتعتبر رمز عما هو قادم، فالأكاليل الموجودة والمنظورة تشير إلى الأكاليل السماوية القادمة الغير منظورة، وأشار الأنبا بولا إلى أن الزواج هو حياة مثابرة وبذل للذات، ولكن يجب التفكير في النتائج الإيجابية لكي نصل إلى الأكاليل السماوية القادمة مؤكدًا على أن الزواج يعتبر البداية للأكاليل السماوية.


كما صرح الأنبا بولا على ضرورة أن يستعد الإنسان لبدء حياة جديدة طاهرة، ستقوده بعد ذلك إلى الأكاليل السماوية بأن يطهر ذاته ويترك الماضي بكل خطاياه وذلك من خلال سر الإعتراف، وأن يثبت في المسيح وذلك من خلال سر التناول، حيث يجهز الإنسان نفسه روحيًا لأن إتمام العمل الإلهي لا بد من التجاوب معه، وأكد أن بداية التجاوب مع العمل الالهي لا بد وأن تبدأ في فترة الخطوبة وأن لا يرتبطوا بعيدًا عن يد الله.


وأوضح الأنبا بولا تفاصيل بعد الطقوس التي تتم في الزواج، فمثلاً
بالنسبة (للزيت الذي يدهن به العريس والعروسة) فأشار إلى أن الزيت مادة سر تحمل بركات إلهية وبرشم العريس والعروسة بالزيت فتنتقل إليهم هذه البركات، والزيت أيضًا يعتبر تحصين لهم عما قد يحدث لهم في المستقبل، ولكن ذلك فقط للشخص الذي يقدر هذا.


أما بالنسبة للفافة فيضعها الأب الكاهن على يد العريس والعروسة في وقت تسليم العروسة للعريس، ويجب أن تكون لونها أبيض إشارة إلى النقاوة التي تجمع بين العروسين، ويكون عليها أيضًا صليب باللون الأحمر إشارة لفداء المسيح على الصليب. وأخيرًا أكد على أن اللفافة تمثل يد الله التي تجمع بين الإثنين.
كما أوضح أنه على العريس أن يحسن معاملة الزوجة ويحافظ عليها لأنه إستلمها من يد الله وسيسأل عليها من قبل الله بعد ذلك، كما أيضًا على العروس أن تشعر بأنها تتعامل مع الله من خلال زوجها فتكرمه وتحترمه وتتعامل معه بمخافة وليس بخوف.


وعلى الجانب الآخر وضح الأنبا بولا إلى أنه لا يعترض على حفلة ما بعد الزواج، ولكن يجب أن تكون إمتداد لما كان في الكنيسة، ولا يكون متعارضًا معها.
وأخيرًا أعرب عن أمنيته بأنه بدلاً من أن ياتي (مطربًا) ما في الحفلة يأتي بدلاً منه كورال من الكنيسة ويقدموا بعض الترانيم المتعلقة بالزواج.




---------------------------


الأنبا بولا للمنفصلين "فكروا في العار الذي سيلحق بكم ولأولادكم في المستقبل"




ناقش الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" المقدم عبر فضائية "سي.تي.في" 
موضوع كيف للإنسان أن يعيد بناء بيته من جديد اذا كان هذا البيت قد أتت عليه ظروف أدت على هدمه، مؤكدًا على أنه ما دام هناك الله القادر وهناك أيضًا رابطة زواج وعقد رسمي بينهم إلى جانب عدم ارتباط الطرف الآخر بطرف ثالث رسميًا فالأمل موجود ولا داعي للياس، وأكد أيضًا أن الشخص الذي سيرجع إلى بيته سيكون أفضل بكثير مما كان ولكن علينا بأن نفتح صدورنا له ونحتويه.

كما أشار الأنبا بولا أيضًا الخلافات والصراعات بين الوالدين سيجعل الأولاد غير سويين في تصرفاتهم وتساءل "ماذا سيكون موقف البنت اذا تقدم لها عريس ووالديها منفصلين، كيف سترفع عينها أمامه؟؟"، كما أيضًا وجه الأنبا بولا نداء لكل الذين يفكرون في الإنفصال بأن يفكروا في الشر والعار الذي سيلحق بكم ولأولادكم مستقبلاً.
كما أوضح أيضًا أنه يجب على الإنسان عندما يفكر في مشكلته أن يلقي اللوم على نفسه أولاً وبذلك سيستطيع أن يتقبل الآخر.

كما أكد أنه عندما يرجع الإنسان عن قراره ويحاول أن يصلح أموره مع زوجته فهذا سيلاقي اعتراض كثيرين ويصفوه بالضعف والخيبة وسيصعبوا عليه الأمور، ولكن نصيحتي له ألا ييأس فهذا ممكن أن يكون صعبًا في القدرات البشرية ولكنه عند الله لا يوجد هناك مستحيل.. "فالغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله"
وأكد الأنبا بولا إلى ثقافة ترك البيوت أمام أي مشكلة بسيطة أصبحت سائدة في مجتمعنا، وأرجع الأنبا بولا ذلك إلى الإنفتاح على المجتمع المحيط بنا والتأثر به إلى جانب الميديا وما تقدمه، ولكنه أوضح إلى أنه يحترم جدًا العائلات التي تقول لبناتها يوم الفرح "انت خرجتي من هذا البيت ولن نسمح لك العودة اليه إلا مع زوجك" حيث أن هؤلاء العائلات يعودون بناتهم على الصبر والإحتمال وتحمل مسئولية نفسها وزوجها وألا تلجئ لأهلها في كل شيء.
كما أشار الأنبا بولا على أنه في حالة وجود خلافات أسرية بين الأب والأم يجب أن تكون في حجرة مغلقة وألا يقحموا الأولاد في هذه المشاكل لإن ذلك سيؤثر على الأطفال مستقبلاً.

وخلال البرنامج وُجه إلى الأنبا بولا مشكلة لفتاة عمرها 27 سنة تحب شاب يصغرها بخمس سنوات حيث عمره 22 سنة وأوضحت أنها لا تشعر بأن هناك فارق في السن بينها وبينه وحاولوا الزواج ولكن الأهالي رافضه هذا الموضوع وكلما يحاولوا الإبتعاد عن بعض لا يستطيعون.
فرد الأنبا بولا على هذه المشكلة مؤكدًا على ضرورة أن يتركوا بعض وليس من أجل الأهل ولكن من أجلهما هما الإثنين، وأشار إلى أن الشاب بعد عشرة سنوات سينظر اليها بإعتبار أنها والدته كما هي ستكون مليئة بالشك من ناحية كل تصرفاته، كما أكد أن هذا الزواج محكوم عليه بالفشل مؤكدًا على ضرورة أن يكون الزواج بالقلب والعقل ولكن زواج القلب فقط محكوم عليه بالفشل.

كما أيضًا وجهت مشكلة أخرى للأنبا بولا من قِبل رجل تزواج منذ 15 سنة وبعد الزواج اكتشف أنها كانت معتنقة ديانة أخرى هي وكل أسرتها، وقال أيضًا أنه يشك أنه تزوج بأوارق غير سليمة وأشار إلى أنه يريد التخلص من هذه المشكلة.
ولكن الأنبا بولا صرح له أن المشكلة الحقيقية لا تكمن في الأوراق مؤكدًا أن هذه ذريعة لمحاولة التخلص منها ولكن هناك أسباب اخرى جوهرية ممكن أن تكون في الطباع يريد بسببها التخلص من زوجته، ولكنه نصحه بأن يذهب اليه ليتكلموا في تفاصيل المشكلة ومحاولة وجود حل لها.


​


----------



## candy shop (3 يوليو 2010)

نصائح فعلا مهمه جداااااااااا

والانبا بولا حكيم انا بحبه جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
الرب يباركم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع ومهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> الرب يباركم
> *​



شكرا جدا 

للمرور الغالى

الرب معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> نصائح فعلا مهمه جداااااااااا
> 
> والانبا بولا حكيم انا بحبه جداااااااااا
> 
> ...



شكرا جدا 

للمرور الغالى

الرب معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكرا جدا 

للمرور الغالى

الرب معاكم
​


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*الانبا بولا كلامه من جميل جدااا
ربنا يخليه لنا
ميرسى اخى العزيز مقالة جميلة جداااا
ربنا يفرح قبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الانبا بولا كلامه من جميل جدااا
> ربنا يخليه لنا
> ميرسى اخى العزيز مقالة جميلة جداااا
> ربنا يفرح قبك*​


*
الرب يبارك مروركم الكريم جداا

شكرااا


*​


----------

